
The Magical Founding Team Mix For Web Startups - epi0Bauqu
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/13808/The-Magical-Founding-Team-Mix-For-Web-Startups.aspx
======
lwoodson
I thought this was a pretty good article.

